# GFK Bootsreparatur



## moja66 (10. Dezember 2005)

Moin Boardies,
ich brauch da mal eure Hilfe. Ich habe mir letzten Winter eine GFK-Boot gekauft.
Das Boot war gebraucht, sah aber für einen Laien wie mich soweit o.k. aus.
Wichtig war für mich, daß es relativ leicht ist, es läßt sich mit 2 Mann noch relativ gut tragen.
Das Boot ist ca 4,2m lang und ca 2m breit und besteht aus GFK mit einem doppeltem Boden. Die Seitenwände sind jedoch nur einfach ausgeführt. Der Hersteller ist mir nicht bekannt. 
So weit war ich mit dem Boot eingentlich ganz zu frieden, bis ich es im Sommer mit nach Schweden hatte. Beim Angeln vernahm ich unschöne Geräusche, die nichts Gutes ahnen liessen.
Die Ursache war dann auch leicht ausgemacht, es waren kleine Löcher, seltsam regelmässig angeordnet(wie eine Nagelreihe), 2 mm Duchmesser die wohl zugespachtelt waren und jetzt teilweise wieder aufgegangen waren. Durch diese Löcher drang Wasser in den Doppelboden.
Beim genauen Betrachten des Bodens habe ich dann zu allem Überfluß auch noch ein Riß in der Aussenhaut festgestellt aus dem das Wasser aus dem Doppelboden immerhin langsam wieder raussubbte .
Der Bootsbauer, den ich zu seiner Meinung fragte, sagte ich müsse den Oberboden heraustrennen, den Innenschaum komplett entfernen dann einen neuen Oberboden einsetzen und den Hohlraum neu ausschäumen.
Am Aussenrumpf müßten die Risse freigeschliffen werden, dann neu laminiert werden und neue Gelcoatschicht aufgetragen werden.
Kosten nur für das Material so ca 600 Euro. Ich hab da erstmal keine Meinung zu ausser vieleicht das ich eigentlich nur Angeln wollte.
(Meine Frau guckte auch etwas sparsam, wo doch gerade Weihnachten vor der Tür steht!)
Ist das mit dem Heraustrennen des Bodens so wirklich nötig (wg. Osmose)? Ich benutze das Boot zwar auch in der Ostsee, es wird jedoch immer geslippt und liegt sonst auf der Wiese, also trocken.
Um die Kosten in Grenzen zu halten hatte ich daran gedacht evt. einige größere Bohrungen mit dem Topfbohrer ins Oberdeck zu machen und evt mit Gebläse zu belüften. Dann könnte man nach dem Trocknen von Innen die Löcher wieder schließen und wieder überlaminieren? Wäre das eine Möglichkeit?
Ich bin praktisch nicht ganz unbegabt, habe aber mit GFK bisher nichts am Hut gehabt.
ALso, für eure Meinung, Anregung und Hilfe war ich echt dankbar. Bloß bitte nicht Kommentare wie "da ham se dich ja echt beschissen..."etc. Hatte ich schon genug, tut auch so schön weh.
Gruß Moritz


----------



## seejörg (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: GFK Bootsreparatur*

Der absolute Fachmann bin ich nicht .Doch bei Osmose würde ich vorsichtig sein.Bei den Kosten muß man sich fragen ob es Sinn macht das Boot so aufwendig zu reparieren,die anfallenden Arbeiten sind auch nicht zu unterschätzen.Dann wenn alles fertig ist weis man nie genau ob das Boot wieder 100% ist.Ich würde nur Notreparaturen durchführen  oder das Boot abstoßen. Das ist meine persönliche Meinung.
Gruß Seejörg#h


----------



## petipet (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: GFK Bootsreparatur*

Hallo moja66,

tut mir einfach leid, von deinem persönlichem Unbill zu hören. Ich glaube, da ist nichts mehr zu retten.


Gruß...Peter


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: GFK Bootsreparatur*

Ich denke,da bist du über den Tisch gezogen worden ...

EDIT ...

Nein,ich hatte dir eben ein paar Rep.-Empfehlungen aufgeschrieben und wieder gelöscht ....  um ehrlich zu sein :
So wie sich das anhört,solte da ein Fachmann ran,ansonsten riskierst du zu viel. (Ich werd dir aus der Entfernung keine Tipps geben,um dann in einigen Wochen von einem zerbrochenen Boot und einen vermissten Angler auf der Ostsee zu hören).

So traurig sich dat anhört : Spar auf ein neues .... 


Uli H.


----------



## Dxlfxn (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: GFK Bootsreparatur*

Hört sich wirklich nicht gut an. Leider sieht man auch hier wieder, das Schaum in einem Boot immer von Nachteil ist. Der Laie denkt immer toll und unsinkbar, die Realität sieht leider anders aus.
Solltest du dich wirklich entschließen, in das Teil noch Geld zu stecken, laß den Schaum einfach weg. Wenn der Boden zum Bootskörper hin dicht ist und die Außenhaut ebenfalls, trägt diese Luftkammer genausoviel, wie Schaum. Luft zieht nur kein Wasser, fault nicht und ist wieder zu trocknen. In die Luftkammer hinten im Spiegel ein Auflußstopfen und du hast immer ein trockenes Boot.
Aber ich glaube wirklich, du solltest dir bei diesem Bootskörper eine Reparatur überlegen...


----------



## moja66 (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: GFK Bootsreparatur*

Hört sich ja nicht so gut an für mich. 
Abstoßen ist für mich keine Lösung, zumindest nicht nach dem Motto "überpönen und dem nächsten den schwarzen Peter zuschieben". Ich habe noch mal drüber nachgedacht und werde falls nicht noch jemand einen besseren Tip hat so vorgehen, daß ich ins Oberdeck drei größere Löcher schneide, in die ich später Inpektionsluken einsetzen kann. Den Tip habe ich von einem anderen Kollegen gehört. Dann kann ich mal ins Innere gucken und sehen wie sich das da so darstellt. Vieleich ist ja im inneren kein Schaum oder nicht vollständig ausgeschäumt? Mal sehen. Dann kann das Boot von innen austrocknen, evt. schliesse ich ein Gebläse an zum durchlüften. Falls das hoffnungslos ist, kann ich den Oberboden immer noch raustrennen. Vorher will ich aber mal so in etwa kalkulieren was ein neues Oberdeck und ein nach gearbeitetes Unterschiff mit neuem Gelcoat so kosten kann. Hat da jemand evt. Quadratmeterpreise für Laminat, Harz, Härter und Gelcoat  ( so in etwa) für mich?
Zum Thema Osmose: Ich habe im Internet gelesen, daß die Gefahr von Osmoseschäden mit den Jahren abnimmt. Mein Rumpf wurde ich so etwa auf 10 Jahre schätzten. Wie sieht es da mit der Osmose aus?Habt einer von euch da Erfahrungswerte?
Weich fühlt der Boden sich an keiner Stelle an.
Zum Thema Sicherheit: Das sehe ich genauso wie ihr, ich bin sicher kein "danger seeker" und habe 4 kids zu hause. Wenn das Boot wieder aufs Wasser geht soll es schon wieder in Ordnung sein.
Gruss Moritz


----------



## Pankehecht (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: GFK Bootsreparatur*

Das ist wirklich ziemlich heftig!!

Wenn du wirklich die Zeit und ein paar Euro investieren willst gebe ich Dir folgenden Tipp!

Das mit den "Löchern" ist eine gute Idee.

Also: Löcher machen, Schaum raus (Das aus jeden Fall)
Innenboden raus, gegen Siebdruckplatten ersetzen.
Risse und Löcher mit Epoxy zuspachteln (gibts ein super Produkt von West System!) Das ist auch Osmosefest.

Wenn Du weitere Fragen hast schreib mir. Ich habe sowas ähnliches im letzten Winter durchgemacht. Dafür war das Boot aber in der Anschaffung günstig! Nach ca. drei Wochen Arbeit war das Ergebnis sehr zufreidenstellend!

MfG


----------



## Albatros (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: GFK Bootsreparatur*

Moin moja#h

das mit den Inspektionsluken ist eine gute Idee, es geht aber auch anders und reicht völlig aus. Im Bereich des doppelten Bodens unter der Spielgelplatte (Motoraufhängung) würde ich ein ca. 3 cm breites Loch bohren, den passenden Lenzverschluss hast Du dir natürlich vorher beim Fachhändler besorgt. Dann würde ich das Boot, da du ja im Winter eh Zeit hast, für 1 o. 2 Monate entweder aufhängen oder hochkant an der Wand stellen. Der Tip mit dem Heizgebläse ist super. Somit kann das ganze Restwasser rauslaufen und erst dann sollten die GFK Reparturen durchgeführt werden. Da das Boot ausgeschäumt ist, solltest Du unbedingt nur Epoxi Materialien verwenden, da herkömmliche Harze vermutlich den Schaumstoff angreifen, so zumindest die Ausage von Voss Chemie, West Systems u.a. Kleinere Löche würde ich mit dem farblich passenden Gelcoat (ca. 15Euro) ausspachteln, größere Risse mit Glasfasermatten (ca. 3 Lagen Matte) (qm ca. 8Euro) oder Glasgewebe (qm ca. 9,50Euro, ebenfalls 3 Lagen) und dem dazugehörigen Epoxi Harz (750ml. ca. 20Euro) reparieren. Ich würde mir nicht die Arbeit machen und den ganzen Schaumstoff heraustrennen, was auch mit horrenden Summen und Arbeit zu vergleichen ist. Durch den Wassereintritt im Doppelboden mit dem Schaumstoff, vermute ich auch mal, daß das Boot jetzt schwerer geworden ist, wie vorher. Über die Jahre hinweg, hat der Schaumstoff bestimmt Wasser aufgenommen und ist damit auch schwerer geworden. Alles an Wasser bekommst du vermutlich nicht raus. Wenn Du damit leben kannst, solltest Du es so reparieren, wenn es dir reicht. Wenn Du es ganz perfekt machen willst, holst du halt auch noch den Schaumstoff raus... Die o.g. Preise verstehen sich ab Fachhändler, in den Baumärkten sicher etwas günstiger, nur solltest du darauf achten, daß du die richtigen Materialien kaufst ;-)


----------



## moja66 (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: GFK Bootsreparatur*

Da ist ja doch noch ordentlich was an Tipps zusammen gekommen. Dank an Albatros und Pankehecht.
Ich werde wahrscheinlich zwischen den Feiertagen mal mit dem Boot anfangen und euch auf dem laufenden halten.
Das mit dem Lenzverschluss zusammen mit den Luken könnte denke ich die erste Massnahme sein, um überhaupt mal zu peilen wie feucht der Bootskörper von innen ist.
Dann kann ich auch sehen, ob der Schaum wirklich raus muss.

Gruss Moritz


----------

